
Martha Stewart: Why I Love My Drone - yurisagalov
http://time.com/3053003/martha-stewart-drone
======
cianuro
Wow. The parody is incredible: [http://www.newyorker.com/humor/daily-
shouts/martha-stewart-e...](http://www.newyorker.com/humor/daily-
shouts/martha-stewart-explains-drone)

~~~
pcl
I can't tell if she's parodying herself with this bit:

 _The shots of my farm were breathtaking and showed not only a very good
landscape design — thanks to the surveyors and landscapers who worked with me
on the overall vision, much as le Notre worked with Louis XIV — they also
showed me what more I can do in the future, and revealed unexpected beauty._

I mean really... she's comparing herself to Louis XIV?

~~~
hackcasual
From the subtitle

 _Because it 's a useful tool. And imagine what Louis XIV could have
accomplished at Versailles if he'd had one_

I think she's just referring back to that.

------
dharma1
If you need some 4K/5K drone footage with RED Epics..
[http://londonhelicam.co.uk](http://londonhelicam.co.uk) :)

4K showreel here -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrDF4ju6CC0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrDF4ju6CC0)

------
golemotron
Is it just me or did she just invite everyone to fly drones over her property
and take pictures?

------
wyager
Is it just me, or is the real world closely emulating 80s/90s cyberpunk
literature?

~~~
cpeterso
"William Gibson Correctly Predicts the Internet of 2013"

[http://www.somethingawful.com/news/gibson-neuromancer-
twitte...](http://www.somethingawful.com/news/gibson-neuromancer-twitter/)

"Vektor extracted the Corsair 32 gigabyte thumb drive from the inside pocket
of his pea coat and slotted the stick into his Dell Inspiron's port. The solid
state memory activated instantly, a small LED washing green as the operating
system recognized the device. ...

~~~
mortenjorck
The funny thing is, that spoof is basically what Gibson did seriously in the
2000s with the Bigend trilogy, setting stories in the present where he somehow
gets iBooks to feel as exotic as Ono-Sendais.

------
pjspycha
I thought this was going to be a parody article or at least anything other
than a story about how Martha Stewart has a drone and loves it. But alas,
Martha Stewart is more tech savvy then I have ever given her credit for.
That's really awesome Martha, have fun with your drone.

~~~
hackcasual
[http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/6.08/stewart.html](http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/6.08/stewart.html)

~~~
pjspycha
In 1998 she had a server in her basement? That is a little bit of a shock.

------
jpatokal
This, along with "UN discusses plans to ban 'killer robots'", are the two
recent headlines that convinced me I'm living in the future.

------
PStamatiou
Related - Just published a huge 10k word article about drones/quads, how to
get started, fly and modify them. :) [http://paulstamatiou.com/getting-
started-with-drones-quadcop...](http://paulstamatiou.com/getting-started-with-
drones-quadcopters/)

~~~
adityasankar
Cool, that was fun to peruse. Any comments on the Parrot AR drone? Is it worth
looking into or just a dud?

~~~
kayman
Battery life is short. You need at least two batteries so you can fly
uninterrupted. My parrot drone has 12 mins battery which is short. Just when
you're enjoying flying the battery runs low.

------
everbronte
"I did my best to master the moves and angles that would result in most
arresting pictures and video."

Heh. Arresting. Heh.

